# Olive wood Burl



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2015)

that I got from that dude from Cali @manbuckwal I love this stuff. And see I can turn more than hair sticks. Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 3, 2015)

Whoa ... a hairstick with a sharp metal thing stuck to the end ... 

Beautiful pen you made there, Tony ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Whoa ... a hairstick with a sharp metal thing stuck to the end ...
> 
> Beautiful pen you made there, Tony ...


I've thought of making the artesian desk pen into a hair stick/ pen. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 3, 2015)

That's a nice looking piece of OLB !!! Looks great on that kit too !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2015)

Very nice Tony....I'm loving that stuff...




manbuckwal said:


> piece of OLB !


Ok....I give up...what's OLB?


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice Tony....I'm loving that stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....I give up...what's OLB?


Thanks olive Burl. Outside linebacker


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice Tony....I'm loving that stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....I give up...what's OLB?


Thanks olive Burl


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice Tony....I'm loving that stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....I give up...what's OLB?



Olive Burl ........... A new acronymn


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## duncsuss (Sep 3, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Olive Burl ........... A new acronymn



Yeah well ... there's a reason he didn't acronymize "Stabilized Olive Burl"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice job Tony. Beautiful pain and it works very well with the black kit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice Tony, nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 4, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Nice Tony, nice.


Thanks


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> acronymize



Hmm....I might have to add that one in a note at the bottom of the list...

acronymize...see manbuckwal.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks great from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 5, 2015)

That's a beauty of a pen rest you made there, buddy! Who made the pen?



Tclem said:


> that I got from that dude from Cali @manbuckwal I love this stuff. And see I can turn more than hair sticks. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87113

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2015)

SENC said:


> That's a beauty of a pen rest you made there, buddy! Who made the pen?


I thought you were banned from here clown


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Whoa ... a hairstick with a sharp metal thing stuck to the end ...
> 
> Beautiful pen you made there, Tony ...



I've tried to get Tony to go with Hair Pens or Writing Stix but he won't do it. It's a billion dollar idea I tell ya. Women like to carry hair pins that write, or pens that work for hair sticks -- they just don't know it yet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I've tried to get Tony to go with Hair Pens or Writing Stix but he won't do it. It's a billion dollar idea I tell ya. Women like to carry hair pins that write, or pens that work for hair sticks -- they just don't know it yet.


You will probably have to spell it out for him. He's from Georgia, you know.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2015)

SENC said:


> You will probably have to spell it out for him. He's from Georgia, you know.


California. Get it right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

